# Zappa Plays Zappa in Edmonton - Review and Photos



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

*Zappa Plays Zappa at the Myer Horowitz Theatre*

January 26, 2014

Not many hands went up in the air when front man, son of Frank Zappa, Dweezil asks the crowd, how many of you have not heard the album [Roxy & Elsewhere]. He says if you never heard it, it's a new album. Dweezil describes his late father's music not as being 40 years old but as music from the future.

As they begin to cover Roxy & Elsewhere in it's entirety, beginning with "Penguin in Bondage" it was clear that covering Frank's complex works and showing off some of their own musical skills as well. Scheila Gonzalez laid down some mean saxaphone solos and even at one point played her sax in unison with a slide whistle. Ben Thomas did a marvelous job on vocals, played trombone and did some marvelous impersonations of the original voices of the Mothers of Invention.

On stage, they clearly wanted to entertain the audience as Thomas did a little dance and had a mother and her baby up on stage doing a silly dance with the silly high notes, followed by having the entire audience get up on their feet and dancing along then they launched into "Be-Bop Tango". Some other of their antics included Scheila rolling a giant joint using a High Skool diploma wrapped around some old shredded gym socks and Chris Norton showing off his knitted Muffin man and penguin in bondage dolls on stage.

Overall a great night of music, filled with wicked drum solos, guitar solos and various horn solos.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wicked photos Brian. Again, another concert passes me by.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Marv!

I'm starting to feel pretty old these days. Concerts are killing me (physically) and I can hardly get up the morning after anymore. especially after a day of working.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

why is it we never heard about concerts until the day after?? Is there someplace we should be looking or a mailing list we can get onto?

And as always Blam - awesome pictures!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I just found out Matt Andersen is coming to town next week. Went on-line for tickets, late as usual and there were only 4 tickets left, no two together. So I purchased one ticket and I'm going by myself.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Lincoln said:


> why is it we never heard about concerts until the day after?? Is there someplace we should be looking or a mailing list we can get onto?
> 
> And as always Blam - awesome pictures!


Thanks!

there were quite a few seats left for this show actually. I was about 6 rows from the stage and my row was half filled. the row behind me was pretty empty. the upper balcony was full, as was most (if not all) the center floor seats. really odd. my seat was great. 

I don't know how to find out about these smaller venue concerts. I get a list from Scott for upcoming shows that are hosted by live nation that we can get a chance to get in on via media for promotion of GC. the larger bands I usually hear about on the radio.

even the Derrick trucks concert I had no idea about until I saw a post here in the forum from a random member. unfortunately it was not hosted by live nation so we couldn't get a media pass. looking back I could have brought my large lens in as they didn't seem to care.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice shots man


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lincoln said:


> why is it we never heard about concerts until the day after?? Is there someplace we should be looking or a mailing list we can get onto?
> 
> And as always Blam - awesome pictures!


There are a few of us concert buffs that try to post anything we see that has Canadian dates. We had the ZPZ dates for 2013 but seem to have missed this one. But if anyone sees stuff this is the forum to post it in.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks scotty.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Great shots Brian! Would have loved to see this show..........he looks more and more like his dad!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I saw the same concert a few months ago and brought my 19 yr old daughter. Great show - The bass and saxophone players are killer. My daughter liked it as well but she wasn't that keen watching her dad dancing (with the rest of the crowd) during one of the numbers!


----------

